# Alternative to ADAC?



## MarkJ (Jul 4, 2018)

Evening

Whenever people ask about breakdown cover for Europe, especially for over 7m / 3.5t, the answer is always ADAC.

But this looks ok to me:

Caravan and Motorhome Breakdown Cover | Roadside Assistance | RAC

Via the C&CC as it happens, but you can take it out if not a member. They used not to do larger or heavier vans but now seem to.

Is there a snag I can’t see?


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jul 4, 2018)

They were doing an offer on this, take it out and you got free C&CC membership for a year. £104 not a bad price, remains to be seen what happens on renewal ?


----------



## wildebus (Jul 4, 2018)

MarkJ said:


> Evening
> 
> Whenever people ask about breakdown cover for Europe, especially for over 7m / 3.5t, the answer is always ADAC.
> 
> ...



That looks good 

And of course the answer cannot be ADAC any more either as not taking new subscribers outside Germany.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 4, 2018)

Seems ok to me.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 4, 2018)

wildebus said:


> And of course the answer cannot be ADAC any more either as not taking new subscribers outside Germany.



Some would refute that. There seems to some confusion over recent
translation of notices from ADAC. As usual nothing appears to be black or
white on the internet. Except your van of course, which is both.


----------



## colinm (Jul 4, 2018)

I would note that European cover is extra, I just checked and if not a member of C&CC costs £246 in total.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 4, 2018)

colinmd said:


> I would note that European cover is extra, I just checked and if not a member of C&CC costs £246 in total.



Could that be a commercial vehicle rate, ie in with the heavy brigade, 
not an extension to private vehicles up to 3.5t.?


----------



## MarkJ (Jul 4, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Could that be a commercial vehicle rate, ie in with the heavy brigade,
> not an extension to private vehicles up to 3.5t.?



No, seems to be the flat rate, uk plus Europe cover.

How does that compare with ADAC? (If you could buy it....)


----------



## colinm (Jul 4, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Could that be a commercial vehicle rate, ie in with the heavy brigade,
> not an extension to private vehicles up to 3.5t.?




I've got Arrival cover for our 3.5t van, from experience I know RAC European cover is very expensive, so I did a quick check and it's an extra £96 to add it to standard Arrival. That is cheap compared to previous years. 

But don't take my word, just start a online order and remember to tick the European add on box.


----------



## colinm (Jul 4, 2018)

MarkJ said:


> No, seems to be the flat rate, uk plus Europe cover.
> 
> How does that compare with ADAC? (If you could buy it....)



It is very expensive compared to ADAC, that is why I was going to swap to them as we are going onto continent a lot more now, but just missed the deadline for joining.
p.s. I should note, for a single vehicle you might be better off getting it throu your insurance company, I know SAGA is about £100 extra for breakdown, although there will be some restrictions on any one trip to continent (but that may be same for RAC)


----------



## Byronic (Jul 4, 2018)

colinmd said:


> I've got Arrival cover for our 3.5t van, from experience I know RAC European cover is very expensive, so I did a quick check and it's an extra £96 to add it to standard Arrival. That is cheap compared to previous years.
> 
> But don't take my word, just start a online order and remember to tick the European add on box.




Just an academic exercise really requesting quotes on my 6.6t van, no one
except LV Britannia showed interest or too many exclusions. Result is I just rely
on my own resources.
Never needed assistance in 24 years, touch wood! Don't use the van much
back here in Blighty anyway, mainly just the occasional Italian tuneup, so that's 
6 -7 months inactivity.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 4, 2018)

From memory, ADAC was €104 for 2 people on the ADAC plus scheme (need plus for cover outside Germany IIRC)

Price wise there is no comparison, but for a +3.5t van, there are very few options - RAC arrival is the only one I know of except ADAC.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 4, 2018)

MarkJ said:


> No, seems to be the flat rate, uk plus Europe cover.
> 
> How does that compare with ADAC? (If you could buy it....)



ADAC was around the €100 mark last time I had a look 2 years ago. And was for their 
best package, which for UK citizens is mandatory. I know it was a lot cheaper than 
anything available in the UK and allowed for up to 10m length, 7.5t max. weight, & 
no more than 3m height. Cover is for any vehicle you happen to be driving at the time
of breakdown or incident, very handy. Not just a nominated vehicle as per UK
cover. 

Even covers for countries bordering the Med. That would probably mean 
Morocco for most European m/homers.
All above needs verification because I'm going solely on memory.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 5, 2018)

Byronic said:


> ADAC was around the €100 mark last time I had a look 2 years ago. And was for their
> best package, which for UK citizens is mandatory. I know it was a lot cheaper than
> anything available in the UK and allowed for up to 10m length, 7.5t max. weight, &
> no more than 3m height. Cover is for any vehicle you happen to be driving at the time
> ...



ADAC cover ‘geographical Europe’ when my German friend checked for me.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 5, 2018)

Clunegapyears said:


> ADAC cover ‘geographical Europe’ when my German friend checked for me.





I think you'll find certain countries (other than European) bordering the Med. 
are also included, or I'll eat my sombrero.

Certainly Germans in travelling Maroc  were relying on it. Whereas  over
some years could only rely on Assurances Frontiere for general vehicle insurance, 
and paying out myself for donkey towage to the nearest garage in event of 
a breakdown!


----------



## alwaysared (Jul 5, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Not any more, it isn't. ADAC will only take new memberships from German addresses nowadays,



That's correct, I recently called them asking to join and they told me that you need have an address in Germany now :mad2:

Regards,
Del


----------



## mrdon (Jul 5, 2018)

AIB do a good breakdown cover home and Europe I think it is about £85 but of course you have to be insured with them.

Don


----------



## Byronic (Jul 5, 2018)

Checked around and it certainly seems to be the case, no new members 
allowed to join unless resident in Germany. Condition imposed about a
year ago? Current members of non Germany residency can carry on
renewing.  

Bit of a bummer really, because it was a very good deal in its day
for UK m/homers.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 6, 2018)

Just looked at Green Flag. £120 for Demi ( or any other Ducato panel van conversion ). Euro Plus. 

I'll have a look at Nationwide.  I knew they did limited health cover for current account holders, wasn't aware of vehicle breakdown cover.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 6, 2018)

Just been checking the C&CC RAC arrival conditions.  It does NOT cover you for an accident only breakdown.  In its insurance product information document it says

✗ Anything which is not a breakdown e.g. a road traffic collision.


----------



## MarkJ (Jul 6, 2018)

Biggarmac said:


> Just been checking the C&CC RAC arrival conditions.  It does NOT cover you for an accident only breakdown.  In its insurance product information document it says
> 
> ✗ Anything which is not a breakdown e.g. a road traffic collision.



Ah interesting. That's not good.


----------



## colinm (Jul 6, 2018)

They will come out to an accident and they will ship the van up to 150miles but charge for it, this in itself might not be a problem as if the van is not drivable odds are it will be an insurance job and you will be adding the charge to any claim.


----------

